# septic tank vent pipe



## minski (Dec 5, 2009)

I have what some people call a vent pipe coming out of the septic tank. It was firm not mobile until my neighbors tree fell on it on my front yard. My question is, does it post any threat to my health? Should it be connected firmly?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you certain that the vent comes out of the septic tank? I have never seen a vented septic tank. All of the vents I have seen vent the septic field. They are usually 4 inch diameter plastic pipe, typically extend 3 feet or so above ground.

The purpose of the vent is to allow gas that builds up in the septic field to vent to the air, and to allow oxygen to get into the field. So yes, it is important that the vent pipe be correctly attached to the pipe in the field.

I don't know why there would be a vent pipe on a tank, if there is in your case I do not know the purpose of it, and cannot offer any opinion on whether such a pipe would need to be repaired.


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

It's usually just pressed fit, It should be three inch pvc with a cap on it that's not glued. Have someone hold the pipe firmly while you remove the cap. Or hold it with both feet while wiggling the cap off. Just be careful, if that pipe comes out of the riser hole on top of the tank you will be digging down to put it back in. Once the cap is off you can see down to the tank, see if the pipe is cracked or if it came out of the tanks riser. If it did you should dig down to the top of the tank and put it back in the hole and seal it with hydraulic cement. Depending on your relationship with your neighbor have him help you dig if you have to, You'll get an idea how deep it is when you look down the pipe. But if the pipes height didn't change it is probably ok.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Better yet, have your neighbor's homeowner's insurance pay to have it repaired while you sit and watch. Sometimes I've seen these vents on the waste line going into the tank. If that's where it was installed it may have broken the fitting. If it's loose, you could be getting dirt into the tank.


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

There are no vents in the sewer line from the house to the first tank/s. What you see is the cleanout, The cleanout/s are at not more than 100' intervals. and they are recomended at changes in direction of the sewer line to the tank. Also there is no vent coming out of the tank, It should be a sealed system, so there is no smell. The tanks are vented back into the houses vent system up to the roof vent. The pipe coming out of the tank is an inspection port not a vent. The pipe the OP is refering to is the inspection port. If this pipe did pull out of the top of the tank you will have a problem with dirt getting into the tank like maint.6 stated. Take the cap off the inspection port carefully so as not to pull it out of the tank and look down and see if it came out of the tank, if not no worry's.


----------

